# Connect dish to wireless telephone jack?



## jlblodgett (Feb 22, 2008)

Please accept my apologies beforehand if this has been discussed beforehand-- I browsed throught he forums some and didn't see it. If it has been discussed, would you please link me the appropriate thread?


I have recently moved into a new house, and taken my Dish Network system with me in the move. Unfortunately, while I was able to position the receivers at locations I wanted them- there are no telephone jacks anywhere near the receivers. As I am operating a two receiver system (4 televisions) I am now having to pay $10 per month because my system isn't able to dial into Dish every week to retrieve programming information. Aside from that, I'm not able to get my Caller ID information to display on my television anymore. 

So I have been looking at some of these "wireless telephone jacks" where you plug the telephone cable into one jack and then plug it into a wall outlet, and then plug the Dish receiver into the other jack which is plugged into a wall outlet near the receiver. Has anybody had any success with these?

I have AT&T and have their DSL service-- do these types of wireless telephone jacks severly interfere with DSL? Unfortunately- the house I moved into only has TWO telephone jacks in the entire house, one in the kitchen and one in the bedroom -- so I've got my phone plugged into one and my DSL plugged into the other. 

Anyway-- long story short I'm looking for some information on these wireless telephone jacks and whether anybody has had any success with them. I greatly appreciate any help anyone can give.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Does your DSL modem from AT&T have a router built-in? You can tell by looking at it for additional network ports (most have 4 ports). If so all you would need is a HomePlug adaptor to plug into a wall outlet by the AT&T router and run a ethernet cable from it to the router. You then connect both receivers directly into the wall (not through a power strip) and they will connect via the internet.

Downside is you will not get caller ID on the screen. You can find more info here about HomePlug by searching on the word *homeplug*. They can be found on eBay for about $30


----------



## generj (Mar 7, 2003)

They will work just fine. Check the Dish website as they offer a set. You don't mention the receiver mode, but if you don't care about the caller ID feature, but the charge for the receivers, you could connect to your DSL either wired or wireless and save the monthly fee.


----------



## jlblodgett (Feb 22, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> Does your DSL modem from AT&T have a router built-in? You can tell by looking at it for additional network ports (most have 4 ports).


No- the DSL modem does not have a built in router. It is just a modem with a single jack to the wall (telephone) outlet and a single Ethernet jack.

After doing a bit more searching of the forums I have seen that many people have used these wireless telephone jacks-- I guess I am most curious as to which kinds people have had success with, and specifically had success with when they have also operated a DSL modem.


----------



## jlblodgett (Feb 22, 2008)

generj said:


> They will work just fine. Check the Dish website as they offer a set. You don't mention the receiver mode, but if you don't care about the caller ID feature, but the charge for the receivers, you could connect to your DSL either wired or wireless and save the monthly fee.


I have a 2 TV DVR (the 625, I believe) and a 2 TV standard receiver (the 322, I believe).

There is a way to connect them to my wifi network???


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jlblodgett said:


> No- the DSL modem does not have a built in router. It is just a modem with a single jack to the wall (telephone) outlet and a single Ethernet jack.
> 
> After doing a bit more searching of the forums I have seen that many people have used these wireless telephone jacks-- I guess I am most curious as to which kinds people have had success with, and specifically had success with when they have also operated a DSL modem.


At my last house I had wireless jacks and DSL and it worked just fine. I honestly don't remember if there was any particular brand name, I just had a Dish retailer order them for me.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You can use a wireless gaming controller to connect via wireless.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

jlblodgett said:


> No- the DSL modem does not have a built in router. It is just a modem with a single jack to the wall (telephone) outlet and a single Ethernet jack.
> 
> After doing a bit more searching of the forums I have seen that many people have used these wireless telephone jacks-- I guess I am most curious as to which kinds people have had success with, and specifically had success with when they have also operated a DSL modem.


I have bellsouth dsl, and i use the *phillips* wireless jack that they sell @ walmart and lowes. I got mine from walmart and it works perfectly. Dont know the model # but both pieces are white and it comes in a clear clamshell case. 
Caller id works everytime.


----------



## jlblodgett (Feb 22, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> You can use a wireless gaming controller to connect via wireless.


And what will the wireless gaming controller be connected to?

I am getting the $5 fee per receiver because I don't have the receivers hooked up to a telephone line. I am not sure what a wireless gaming controller, which would presumably be connected to my home's wifi network, is going to accomplish.

Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

jlblodgett said:


> And what will the wireless gaming controller be connected to?
> 
> I am getting the $5 fee per receiver because I don't have the receivers hooked up to a telephone line. I am not sure what a wireless gaming controller, which would presumably be connected to my home's wifi network, is going to accomplish.
> 
> Can you elaborate on this?


A wireless gaming controller connects to your Dish receiver via its ethernet port. This allows you to wirelessly connect to your router.

The $5 fee is waived if you connect your dual-tuner receiver to a phone line or if you connect your receiver to the internet.

I have used the wireless telephone jack that I picked up at Home Depot (I think it was a GE brand), and it worked fine, and I had DSL at the time. I did drop phone service altogether, which is why I really like the internet method.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

dennispap said:


> I have bellsouth dsl, and i use the *phillips* wireless jack that they sell @ walmart and lowes. I got mine from walmart and it works perfectly. Dont know the model # but both pieces are white and it comes in a clear clamshell case.
> Caller id works everytime.


To this I say "me too!" Mine is the Philips unit that I purchased at Walmart. I had a devil of a time finding someone that stocked these things. I found it on the Walmart website, so I went to the local store. Works fine. And the Caller ID is a great feature. You can't miss the message when the telephone is ringing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As the OP's receiver doesn't have Ethernet ports, we don't need to derail the thread by talking about wireless gaming adapters. That's been discussed ad nauseum in other threads.


----------



## jlblodgett (Feb 22, 2008)

snowcat said:


> A wireless gaming controller connects to your Dish receiver via its ethernet port. This allows you to wirelessly connect to your router.
> 
> The $5 fee is waived if you connect your dual-tuner receiver to a phone line or if you connect your receiver to the internet.
> 
> I have used the wireless telephone jack that I picked up at Home Depot (I think it was a GE brand), and it worked fine, and I had DSL at the time. I did drop phone service altogether, which is why I really like the internet method.


Where can a person buy one of these wireless gaming adapters??

++++++
Oops- nevermind.


----------



## kenyarnall (May 11, 2004)

I recently upgraded to the vip-722, and installed a Phonex "EasyJack 2". Got it from www.buy.com for not very much. Installed the transmitter upstairs, on the other side of a DSL filter, and the receiver downstairs, on the opposite side of the house. It works with no trouble at all, so far as we can tell (caller ID pops up every time).


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

generj said:


> They will work just fine. Check the Dish website as they offer a set. You don't mention the receiver mode, but if you don't care about the caller ID feature, but the charge for the receivers, you could connect to your DSL either wired or wireless and save the monthly fee.


Mine is a philips set purchased at wal mart. Works great.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jlblodgett said:


> No- the DSL modem does not have a built in router. It is just a modem with a single jack to the wall (telephone) outlet and a single Ethernet jack.
> 
> After doing a bit more searching of the forums I have seen that many people have used these wireless telephone jacks-- I guess I am most curious as to which kinds people have had success with, and specifically had success with when they have also operated a DSL modem.


I have the Philips that I bought at Circuit City. Works fine. You'll need a DSL filter on the base unit.


----------



## fijicougar (Mar 2, 2008)

We have cell phones so we don't have a phone service. How do we connect the box to the cable modem that is in the other room? Is this even possible?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your cable modem probably has one network cable connection on it and your computer is connected to it. To connect your receiver you will have to add a router or a hub to the system.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

fijicougar said:


> We have cell phones so we don't have a phone service. How do we connect the box to the cable modem that is in the other room? Is this even possible?


You will need a router. It can be a wired router (cheap, but requires cables) or a wireless router (more expensive, and requires a wireless bridge [also called a "game adapter"] to allow a wireless connection).

Examples:

Wired:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124001

This wired router has an input for the cable modem and 4 outputs to other devices, such as your computer and your sat receiver. If you can get ethernet cables where you need them, you'd be all set.

Wireless:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124010

This router is a wired and wireless router. It does everything the wired router does, but also has radios inside to allow WiFi connections. But... since your sat receiver doesn't have wireless capability, you'd still need to run an ethernet cable to it, or...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124015

...you can get a wireless bridge (also sold as a "game adapter" for use with XBox/Playstations). This allows you to connect the bridge to your sat receiver with a short ethernet cable, and the bridge connects wirelessly to your WiFi router to complete the connection. It's more expensive and slower than a wired solution, but it's often much easier than running wires.

I happened to use LinkSys as an example, but you can buy functionally identical products from a number of different brands, or even mix brands, as you like. Just stick to products that support 802.11g (or n, which is newer, faster, and backwards compatible with slower "g" and "b" devices).


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have wireless phone jacks set up with my two receivers, but the caller ID only works sometimes. Does anyone else have this problem? I've only had it set up for 2 weeks, and was wondering if I might have done something wrong. Thanks!


----------

